# Where to buy blanks?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am looking for a couple Baston blanks, where are you all getting yours from?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Which blanks you lookin for?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I was suggested to look at Batson Rainshadow xp843 and a xp844.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

get bit outdoors has a good inventory of batson blanks


----------

